# Sticky  Duck Calls



## Bax*

My wife was asking what I would like for CHRISTmas this year, and since I dont want to break the bank for her, I would like to ask for a mid-range call ($50-$75) but dont know much about calls honestly.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Utmuddguy

I use the Banded Captn and Fat Brother you can buy them at Cabelas on sale for about $80


----------



## Chuck

I would ask her to double that amount and you can get most any duck call you want. Make all depends on what you like double or single reed? Open water or small water? Honestly when you hit around that $100 dollar mark you really start to get a better call. Better material and craftsmanship. 
Any way you want to go about it I personally wouldn't steer towards banded. Make sure she doesn't get sucked in to the marketing and buy a duck commander.


----------



## Hoopermat

Wood daisy slayer.

Go to cabelas and blow them all then pick the one you like. Everyone will have a different opinion of what brand. Me personally I like RNT calls because they work best for me.


----------



## LostLouisianian

My favorite is a faulks single reed I've had for over 40 years. I believe they're very inexpensive


----------



## Fowlmouth

LostLouisianian said:


> My favorite is a faulks single reed I've had for over 40 years. I believe they're very inexpensive


I have a bunch of poly and cocobolo calls, but my go to call is an old Lohman single reed wood call. I couldn't tell you how old that thing is, but it works good.


----------



## Bret

I blow a Hoodwink Game Calls "Muddy Waters" in Bois D ark. It is my favorite hunting call and when I step on stage for a meat contest or two man calling contest that is what I blow. They retail for a little more than you are wanting to spend, but I know a guy that might be able to get that down to your price range. You can see it here. Muddy

Another call that runs really strong and will make any sound is the Echo "Timber". Get one of those in Bois D Ark or Cocobola you will not be disappointed. You can buy it at "Macks".

Both these calls will easily produce multiple hens have great tone and will be reliable.

You or your wife are welcome to call me if you want to hear either of them or come over and run them.

Bret
801-663-3877


----------



## Bax*

Great suggestions guys! Thank you.

Another question: what are the advantages of single and double reeds?


----------



## wyogoob

LostLouisianian said:


> My favorite is a faulks single reed I've had for over 40 years. I believe they're very inexpensive


Yeah, that's what I'm talkin about!

Have some old Olts too. Made in tiny Lyndon Illinois on the Rock River; my old stomping grounds.

For years Lyndon held the annual Crow Festival, really a cool weekend-long event, now in held New York state.

Doesn't matter to me much, I'm the world's worst duck caller.


----------



## duckslug

*My Two Cents*

No doubt personal preference is paramount.......that wasn't supposed to rhymn. I like the raspy sound of a Lohmans wooden duck call right out of the package but it has a limited range, both volume and types of calls you can play well. Those old wood calls also lose performance almost as soon as you start blowing them and getting them wet. They also lose performance in even the slightest cold.

I bought a few Polycarbonate Primos calls that have good sound, single reeds. I tweeked the reeds a little and got just the right amount of raspy. One had a large exit port, the other a small exit port. The large exit port call (PHAT LADY) was for open water whereas the small exit port (Yo Sista) was considered a timber call for close calling. I found I liked the Yo Sista more of the time. You can buy those for $20 something dollars. They had a better range than the wooden calls, did ok when wet and cold but I could never blow a high ball call or really get the range I needed.

For my budget I upgraded to a $50 Echo Diamondwood Timber Call......Polycarbonate mouth piece, Cocobala body, double reed. I absolutely LOVE this call. I keep my calls in my shed with my hunting gear.....I rarely walk past my Echo call without giving it a toot or two. I don't know what an $80, $100 or $150 call sounds like.....I'm too afraid to try them. I might just fall in love with them. Someday maybe I'll see what I'm missing. For now I'm very happy with my Echo call.


----------



## Bret

Bax,
Like duck slug mentioned personal preference has a lot to do with it.
I could go on and on about this but I will be brief.

Double reed calls are as a rule easier to run, and really ducky. With some exceptions they lack the range of most good single reeds. The thing I dislike about the double reed is that there are two places for condensation to collect. Like a single between the reed and the tone board but also between the two reeds. Once this happens the call usually loses tone and you spend your day trying to keep it dry.
Single reeds as a rule have better range and more versatility. They are no nonsense calls. They are often more dificult to control and require more skill to run correctly. There is less to go wrong. If you can learn to run a good single reed you can also run any double. The same can not be said from the other direction.
That being said I prefer singles by far, but many do very well with double reeds.


----------



## Bax*

Thanks for the input guys.

I am just getting so tired of standing up in the marsh and yelling "come here duck!" so your input is really appreciated.

Also, thank you for the clarifications on single vs double reeds. I really appreciate your insight! 8)


----------



## elitewaterfowl

I agree with Bret, but double reed calls are better for an over all hunting scenario. Single reed calls do have a great range, but they aren't as raspy and low like an old hen mallard. Single reeds win competitions. If you want a good call for 50$ the Buck Gardner calls are great. They have a double reed style with their spit tech technology so it doesn't stick. I blow a zink ph-2 double magnum double reed and it never sticks. that call runs at $130.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Bret can probably make a bugle tube and jaw harp sound "ducky"


----------



## duckslug

I agree with Bret on the Echo Cocobola. I spent 50 on my Echo Diamondback Double reed and am very pleased with it. Works for me in wet and Utah subfreezing days. Go give it a listen. I tuned the top reed turned up on the corners ever so slight to get the ducky sound I like.


----------



## Dave B

Can't say I agree at all about a double reed being a better hunting/ducky call than a single reed. Maybe easier to run, but in the duckier sounding call debate if ran properly a single outperforms a double.


----------



## paddler

wyogoob said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm talkin about!
> 
> Have some old Olts too. Made in tiny Lyndon Illinois on the Rock River; my old stomping grounds.
> 
> For years Lyndon held the annual Crow Festival, really a cool weekend-long event, now in held New York state.
> 
> Doesn't matter to me much, I'm the world's worst duck caller.


I have a couple of the old P.S. Olt D-2s. They cost ~$3 new back in the 1960's. Mine say Pekin, Illinois. They're a bit more nowadays.

I think Bret's right about double reeds being easier. I suck at calling, but have been able to actually call a duck or two with my Buck Gardner Double Nasty. Of course they were just dumb mallards, does that count?;-)


----------



## wyogoob

paddler213 said:


> I have a couple of the old P.S. Olt D-2s. They cost ~$3 new back in the 1960's. Mine say Pekin, Illinois. They're a bit more nowadays.
> 
> I think Bret's right about double reeds being easier. I suck at calling, but have been able to actually call a duck or two with my Buck Gardner Double Nasty. Of course they were just dumb mallards, does that count?;-)


I think the Olt D-2 is the #1 selling duck call of all time.

I haven't been to Pekin for over 5 years. As far as I know they are still making the D-2 there. Olt's business address on their packaging, on some calls and on their website says Lyndon. I was in Lyndon a week ago today....a funeral. P. S. Olt has been around for almost 100 years and there calls are very popular.

DJ Illinois River Valley Calls is also in Pekin. They make a great Canadian Goose call. I just bought a swan call from DJ. It sounds great but I haven't used it on a swan hunt yet.

.


----------



## duck

i personally like the zink duck and goose calls you get your moneys worth


----------



## paddler

I renewed my DU membership a while back. I get a cool looking Buck Gardner double reed call for free! Best deal on a duck call ever. Renew your membership soon!


----------



## dunnugun

I have calls from over 50 years of hunting and love them all. However, these new calls are really great and I got some from somewhere a few years back I really like. One is a squeeler call that's supposed to imitate a duck with too much feed in its craw. I don't know about that, but it gets raspy with a soft blow. My old single reed brass monster is for long range turning, but it is hell to blow more than a few hours. I'd stick with the newer double reed like the others have suggested.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> I think the Olt D-2 is the #1 selling duck call of all time.
> 
> I haven't been to Pekin for over 5 years. As far as I know they are still making the D-2 there. Olt's business address on their packaging, on some calls and on their website says Lyndon. I was in Lyndon a week ago today....a funeral. P. S. Olt has been around for almost 100 years and there calls are very popular.
> 
> DJ Illinois River Valley Calls is also in Pekin. They make a great Canadian Goose call. I just bought a swan call from DJ. It sounds great but I haven't used it on a swan hunt yet.


I lost my 50-year-old Olt duck call this year. Left it on the bank of the river. sad

.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> ..................................
> 
> DJ Illinois River Valley Calls is also in Pekin Illinois. They make a great Canadian Goose call. I just bought a swan call from DJ. It sounds great but I haven't used it on a swan hunt yet.
> 
> .


I put DJ Illinois River swan call to the test yesterday. It sounds great in the basement but out in the marsh it sounds like a distressed jack rabbit. Think I'll try it on coyotes this weekend. :smile:

I'm the world's worst caller.

.


----------



## gdog

wyogoob said:


> I put DJ Illinois River swan call to the test yesterday. It sounds great in the basement but out in the marsh it sounds like a distressed jack rabbit. Think I'll try it on coyotes this weekend. :smile:
> 
> I'm the world's worst caller.
> 
> .


Hey....I was afraid we were gonna get run over by coyotes!! :shock::mrgreen:


----------



## F.A.L.

http://www.zinkcalls.com/duck-calls...all-and-dvd-mossy-oak-shadowgrass-blades.html

Field Proven
Faulks
Duck Commander Classic 
Siren Calls


----------



## Irish Lad

I still use the 1st call I got. A Haydel's DR 85. I've bought a few other calls, but I like this call and a whistle.


----------



## F.A.L.

Bax* said:


> My wife was asking what I would like for CHRISTmas this year, and since I dont want to break the bank for her, I would like to ask for a mid-range call ($50-$75) but dont know much about calls honestly.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I have always been more drawn towards a wood call. 

Faulks and the Duck Commander classic are within your price range. Both sound good!

Field Proven and Zink have some good poly packaged calls that sound good. They usually come with some sort of instruction aid.

If by chance the wife wins the Lotto: Have her get you Zink, Field Proven, R-n-T, or Tim Grounds.

Material plays a small role with a call, the majority depends on your skillset.


----------



## dubob

So BAX - what did your bride get you for Christmas *8 years ago?*


----------



## Bax*

dubob said:


> So BAX - what did your bride get you for Christmas *8 years ago?*


Bob, I dont even know what I did yesterday let alone 8 years ago ha ha ha

I always crack up when some of these posts pop up. Maybe I will revive a classic thread about farts and spooking game just for laughs.


----------



## taxidermist

I still use my old Yentzen Shure shot (?? spelling) double reed and it still works. I try to call ducks, not outdo duck hunters calling. I wont win 1st place in a calling contest, but I will kill ducks.


----------



## dubob

taxidermist said:


> I try to call ducks, not outdo duck hunters calling. I wont win 1st place in a calling contest, but I will kill ducks.


----------



## taxidermist

In all honesty....Does anyone believe it really makes a difference to a duck if a $20 call or a $200 call is calling at it? I've heard actual ducks sound like a small kid is playing with his dads calls. It's like a real fancy fly for fishing, it may not catch fish, but it will for sure catch a fisherman. 

As long as one knows the sounds a duck makes and what that call means, and they "master" the call they have, they will do just fine. I place more importance on the decoy set up, staying hidden and motionless until that time comes to "CHOOT-EM".


----------

